# Frozen chicken for the teeth



## GunnyGSDrescue (Feb 6, 2021)

I started feeding my boy uncooked frozen chicken with the bone. He gets it once a month. It took all the tarter off his teeth that bult up from the kibble! So i dont brush his teeth anymore since it has not been effective. I look for 10lb bag for best price. I also introduced bully sticks as a 5min snack get them on amazon in bulk.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

That's interesting. Do you think it's the enzymes or the abrasiveness of the bone that helps? Thanks for the share.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

There is no need to freeze the chicken. I would be concerned that the dog could break a tooth eating frozen bones and meat.

Those of us who feed a raw diet don't generally have dogs with tartar build up on their teeth. Chewing the bones seems to keep the teeth clean. An added bonus of feeding raw.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Chicken is a dog toothbrush.
I buy 2 lb chickens and feed them whole, or halve 4-lb chickens. Turkey necks serve this purpose, as well. Also feed dehydrated treats such as cow ears, backstrap tendon, etc.
I think it was @David Winners who said he prefers to partially thaw because of the risk of frostbite to the dog’s mouth.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I take out the frozen meat the night before and have it sit until the next evening. They easily digest whatever is growing on it. I once forgot that I had green tripe thawing out outside for three days. When I found it, it already had fly eggs on it. I fed it to him and no issues. Also one day WD showed up with a chicken back he had burried days earlier as I saw him then carrying it around and I forgot about it. He didn't, ate it and was fine. I think they will enjoy their meat at room temperature. After all a new kill is warm


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I just thaw in the refrigerator. When he eats his meal, I take one meal out of the freezer and transfer it to the fridge. It thaws in about 2 days. I always have one thawed, one semi-thawed, and one frozen in the pet section of the fridge.
I would rather play it safe and keep bacteria levels low. There’s enough on raw meat.

Back to the subject, teeth cleaning: goose necks are great, but difficult to find.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Back to the subject, teeth cleaning: goose necks are great, but difficult to find.


Every goose has one 😜. Deja can no longer handle turkey necks now she is getting older so I order them ground from Miami Raw


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Pawsed said:


> There is no need to freeze the chicken. I would be concerned that the dog could break a tooth eating frozen bones and meat.
> 
> Those of us who feed a raw diet don't generally have dogs with tartar build up on their teeth. Chewing the bones seems to keep the teeth clean. An added bonus of feeding raw.


I’ve seen the Lycan Shepherd YouTube guy feed his dogs frozen fish. Of course that doesn’t have large bone but wasn’t sure if frozen was the practice. I’m still brushing dogs teeth and those products are enzyme based.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

I feed frozen, especially in the summer months, never had a problem. I feed large slabs of meat and bone; I would not do it with a premade mince or smaller chunks though. 

Sent from my X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

OMG, too funny, I read the title too quickly, haven't had my coffee yet, and read. "Frozen Chicken Teeth", was confused for a second, then laughed at myself. What an idiot I can be.


----------

